# painting plastic track....



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wasn't there a thread on here about painting plastic track? I seem to recall one but have had no luck with the search feature.

Anyway, was thiniking about changing the layout and possibly doing a tri oval with some banking. As I pondered, i started thinking about a light grey or primer grey color for the track and was wondering if there are any tips or warnings out there from the panel of experts who hang around the board. Still just thinking........  

Thanks, rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd bet that Rich (NTxSlotCars) could help you with some tips. I seem to recall his oval track is painted just as you've described. Maybe you can check out the thread for his track.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Some Tips on Painting*

I have some "How-To" blogs on how I did my track here:

http://pshoe64speedinc.spaces.live.com/

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Paul,
Thanks for the link! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome site, Paul.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i want to do the same thing with my HO layout grey primer, but the question i have what do i do to get the paint off the rails? can i use light sand paper or will this mess up the contact for the cars? thanks, shon


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ampracing99 said:


> i want to do the same thing with my HO layout grey primer, but the question i have what do i do to get the paint off the rails? can i use light sand paper or will this mess up the contact for the cars? thanks, shon


I used the edge of a razor blade. I've also heard of people who take an old flat screwdriver and Dremel a little rail slot into it to keep it on the slot and make short work of scraping the paint off.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dr. Ragnar's Track Building 511 (dual level course)*

Ragnar’s thread on his Arlington International Raceway (AIR) is another great place to peruse for ideas on track painting. I titled this post “dual level course” because there is information there that is just as useful to a beginner as it is to a seasoned slot head. Please see the link below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217419

In fact, this thread also offers great information on track layout and scenery development. Ragnar’s track is 1:32 but don’t let that stop HO racers from checking it out as his ideas are in no way scale dependent. Like several other slot heads in the track building section, he takes the reader through the creation of his truly awesome track in a step-by-step manner. This is kind of stuff one used to have to buy a book to find. The advent of the Internet coupled with people that are willing to share their ideas means all you have to do is read. How cool is that?

This Hutt is stoked over AIR! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> The advent of the Internet coupled with people that are willing to share their ideas means all you have to do is read. How cool is that?
> 
> This Hutt is stoked over AIR! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


How deprived we were "back in the day". I relied on the public library. Scouring periodicals such as Popular Mechanics and Model Car Racing, gleaning bits and pieces of information. I learned mostly from trial and error. Since getting back into the hobby a few years ago the wealth of info. available now is incredible. Kind of like going from eight tracks to ipods. Technology is wonderful!


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Sequoia Speedway is painted gray. Originally it was going to be done in that fleck stone paint for texture but it proved to be too much texture. The track is very smooth, smoother than the stock track with a slightly textured feel to it and lends itself well to silicone tires. 

http://sequoiaspeedway.googlepages.com/home


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> Sequoia Speedway is painted gray. Originally it was going to be done in that fleck stone paint for texture but it proved to be too much texture. The track is very smooth, smoother than the stock track with a slightly textured feel to it and lends itself well to silicone tires.
> 
> http://sequoiaspeedway.googlepages.com/home


Yoshi, what brand/type of paint was used? I didn't see that listed in the site.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great links! Thanks. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Pete used just regular old Krylon primer gray fogged with a flat black. The black has already been worn away and in places the gray has too by racing. The fleck-stone stuff we tried worked but it made the surface really rough and slippery, we also tried spraying an epoxy based adhesive and sprinkling Tread-Stop, a silicone sand ingredient to try to get more traction. It made the surface like 220 grit sand paper but came up really fast during racing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,
Sorry about the late reply. I used Plasticote primer. Sticks great and was the right shade for me. I painted the track with several pieces assembled together and some extra 9" curves on the ends. (Yeah, I had some extra 9" curves) This left the parts unpainted where the connections were necessary. I then used a straight edge to scrap the paint off the rails without destroying the paint. Because primer is flat paint, it dries quick, which is great, but it is dusty. All tires will get dusty running the track, unless, you go back over the track with a light coat of Future. If I had it to do again, I would use semigloss, or satin finish paint. I don't see why this look could not be accomplished by using a roller instead of spray.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars:thumbsup:


----------

